
Air pollution may be ‘key contributor’ to Covid-19 deaths – study - VieEnCode
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/20/air-pollution-may-be-key-contributor-to-covid-19-deaths-study
======
rogerkirkness
It's interesting if you look at the map of NO2 in China, it is highest in
Hubei. Likewise if you look at Europe, no place has nearly the level of N02 as
Northern Italy. If you look at the US, it's by far highest in New York City.

~~~
VieEnCode
Indeed, it will be very interesting to see how this plays out over time, but
there does seem to be a consistent correlation. This might enable us to target
responses and resources more effectively.

------
VieEnCode
The study mentioned is here:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S004896972...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0048969720321215)

